# Chicago Spire x 5 (an idea)



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bored as hell at work; bare with me. 


I was looking at the Chicago Spire and came to think how it would look like if five of them where melted into one. 
I only have MS Paint at work, but here's an idea of what I mean.


----------



## adam_uk (Nov 17, 2009)

hehe.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

That's actually more interesting than the original design.

I like it.

What would be in the middle though?


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

_00_deathscar said:


> That's actually more interesting than the original design.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> What would be in the middle though?


Thanks! 
Not really sure. Perhaps nothing? Make it the worlds biggest lobby? Like Burj Al-Arab.


----------



## craperskys (Oct 31, 2008)

1772 said:


> Bored as hell at work


bored at work? 
i bet your boss is totally proud of you :lol:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

1772 said:


> Thanks!
> Not really sure. Perhaps nothing? Make it the worlds biggest lobby? Like Burj Al-Arab.


Would create problems wouldn't it? If you have people facing that way, it'll get claustrophobic very quickly. If there is actually something at the bottom/base level, it would also get claustrophobic very quickly. The design would only work if you have no windows facing inwards and nothing at the bottom.

So it would basically end up being a circular tower with an outward only facade.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

5 Chicago Spires? Wow... 
Heck...that's a lot of Dilos for just one city.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

_00_deathscar said:


> Would create problems wouldn't it? If you have people facing that way, it'll get claustrophobic very quickly. If there is actually something at the bottom/base level, it would also get claustrophobic very quickly. The design would only work if you have no windows facing inwards and nothing at the bottom.
> 
> So it would basically end up being a circular tower with an outward only facade.


Are you sure? I remember once when I was at the Marriott NYC, and they had that design. 
Perhaps you could have lika a big circular balcony towards the center with all the entrances. 
Well, that depends on what it would be used as, I suppose.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

If the inside was open you'd create a gigantic chimney. Even if you close the top it would still end up being a big vertical airspace with some strange sort of local micro-climate inside. It probably wouldn't be a very great idea I guess unless those problems would be solved in one way or another.


----------



## tj_alan90alan (Jan 22, 2008)

amazing dude!! well done


----------



## 3521usa (Dec 23, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> That's actually more interesting than the original design.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> What would be in the middle though?


Maybe they should build it in Honk Kong.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

3521usa said:


> Maybe they should build it in Honk Kong.


this one would certainly have a great impact, even on HK's super skyline. but if you really want to see this build, go to shanghai!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

1772 said:


> Are you sure? I remember once when I was at the Marriott NYC, and they had that design.
> Perhaps you could have lika a big circular balcony towards the center with all the entrances.
> Well, that depends on what it would be used as, I suppose.


Yes, but bear in mind this would be 600m tall. I'm no engineer, but I think it would create a very claustrophobic effect. As Almenniafan said, it could have it's own microclimate.


----------

